# Meggs bailing to Washington?



## RetiredSycamore

I knew it was only a matter of time before he was out. It all makes sense. No stadium being built. He is the most selfish guy I've ever been around and I hope ISU Baseball can now move forward after wasting the last 3 years on this asshole. ISU will be better in the long run for this. Meggs doesn't care about his players. He only cares about himself. I wish Washington nothing but L's


----------



## SycamoreFan317

RetiredSycamore said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before he was out. It all makes sense. No stadium being built. He is the most selfish guy I've ever been around and I hope ISU Baseball can now move forward after wasting the last 3 years on this asshole. ISU will be better in the long run for this. Meggs doesn't care about his players. He only cares about himself. I wish Washington nothing but L's



I will take this with a grain of salt until a legitimate source is identified. This poster obviously has a axe to grind with coach Meggs.


----------



## RetiredSycamore

Rivals.com.....search in the College baseball tag!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Just when you thought the Washington search couldn't possibly take another strange twist, it has according to a few inside sources in the Midwest.
> 
> According to sources close to the situation, Washington has extended a job offer to Indiana State head coach Lindsay Meggs.
> 
> The source also indicated that the Huskies also had their eyes on Hawaii's Mike Trapasso and Oregon State assistant Pat Bailey. Strangely, San Francisco coach Nino Giarratano wasn't mentioned by my source as one of the top three finalists for the job.
> 
> The source indicated the Huskies expect Meggs to accept the job offer.


http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/baseba...goKXOfSm5h7hobWJa5hGPAMwLYF?urn=ncaabb,178690


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Since it isn't 100% confirmed, I changed the thread title. I will change it back once it is confirmed that he accepted the job.


----------



## RetiredSycamore

Casey Degroote is my pick for head coach. We need a great guy, local guy, baseball guy, and someone who knows what they are doing to get this program turned around! We do not need another joke in the program. Someone who wants to develop talent win and who also cares about his players and not just moving on! Get real meggs. Your a joke!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

RetiredSycamore said:


> Casey Degroote is my pick for head coach. We need a great guy, local guy, baseball guy, and someone who knows what they are doing to get this program turned around! We do not need another joke in the program. Someone who wants to develop talent win and who also cares about his players and not just moving on! Get real meggs. Your a joke!


He isn't a joke -- you don't win MVC Coach of the Year if you're not a good coach. That said, if he does leave, I'd imagine it stings for those that support the baseball team considering the lip service that was given stating the he wanted to be at State.

I honestly hope he got a huge payday and most likely will have. In the *Washington Scout forum*, someone mentions the job was offered to another coach for 4 years at 300k per. According to the *IndyStar database*, Meggs was paid shy of $80k in 2008. It would be very difficult for ANYONE to turn down an almost 4x pay increase in this tumultuous economy.


----------



## TJames

*if meggs were to leave...my pick would be mitch hannahs*

he came in a close second to meggs for the job the last time that it was open...he is an indiana state grad...a former player...a former assistant coach for the sycamores under bob warn...a great recruiter.....and he has done a very good job in his current job at the junior college in illinois.....he was an  "on the field coach" for the sycamores when he was a player....a standout second baseman....was a freshman backup infielder on indiana state's 1986 college world series team....

he would have the support of the isu baseball alumni....he would be the perfect pick to take over the program......


----------



## Beav89

I don't have an opinion at this point on a replacement if Meggs is leaving, but now looking at this situation playing out, does anyone else agree with me that it was strange hiring a new assistant back in June and ISU never doing a press release to announce it?  Anyone think this guy was possibly hired as a potential replacement?


----------



## RetiredSycamore

Meggs was always looking for another place to move on to. Indiana State was a stepping stone to get to a better conference. He simply did not care about the people he was with. Until you actually deal with him on an everyday basis and play for him I really don't think you can see the way I feel or the way every player who ever played for him will feel. Its just ashame how this guy really is. I'm sorry I feel that way but he is simply in it for himself. We all saw this coming even since he had the year he did. It was now or wait a few more years. Peace out Muggs. Good luck trying to control everyone else you come involved with.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

RetiredSycamore said:


> Casey Degroote is my pick for head coach. We need a great guy, local guy, baseball guy, and someone who knows what they are doing to get this program turned around! We do not need another joke in the program. Someone who wants to develop talent win and who also cares about his players and not just moving on! Get real meggs. Your a joke!



He's under qualified - just what I want a coach with absolutly 0 head coaching experience at the college level... I would hire his dad before I hired Casey. Shit I would hire Kyle Kramer before I hired Casey Degroote - I can think of a handful of people that would fit a division 1 head coaching position better than him.


----------



## Beav89

Jason Svoboda said:


> I honestly hope he got a huge payday and most likely will have. In the *Washington Scout forum*, someone mentions the job was offered to another coach for 4 years at 300k per. According to the *IndyStar database*, Meggs was paid shy of $80k in 2008. It would be very difficult for ANYONE to turn down an almost 4x pay increase in this tumultuous economy.



Well, I will say that the pay may be the best thing that could be waiting for Meggs at UW.  Baseball is not a popular program (football and basketball are the stars), and recruiting to a wet-weather location isn't the easiest job in the world.  Plus, with Oregon State and Oregon (with their superstar coach, George Horton) right down the road, he'll experience some strong recruiting competition in the NW.  If you read the UW Scouts thread, the Huskies are going through their own facilities woes right now, and if enough good potential coaching prospects have turned down this gig already...well, 'nuff said.

BTW, just got it on good authority while writing this post that Meggs accepted the job this morning...


----------



## TJames

*go mitch hannahs......*

mitch is well-liked and known to high school coaches in and around the terre haute area...and around the state of indiana.....

he grew up and played high school baseball in ohio, so he has connections there....and he has coached on the junior college level in illinois for the past several years....and has those connections with high school coaches in that area....

i would hope that if meggs is indeed gone to washington that ron prettyman will go back to mitch and offer him the job....and that he would accept a chance to come back to his alma mater......


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Can you blame the guy for accepting? The goal is to advance your carrer (weather that's by going to a better program or for better money, they usually work hand in hand) But I would say that Meggs is a pretty darn good coach - he may not be a players coach but he gets the job done and I look for results.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Morgan said:


> Can you blame the guy for accepting? The goal is to advance your carrer (weather that's by going to a better program or for better money, they usually work hand in hand) But I would say that Meggs is a pretty darn good coach - he may not be a players coach but he gets the hob done and I look for results.



I can not believe it but Morgan and I finally agree on something, well said.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

It sounds like Meggs might be the 3 or 4 choice for this job.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/baseball/news?slug=kr-washington072009
http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/baseba...-appears-to-be-slowing-down?urn=ncaabb,178433


----------



## Beav89

SycamoreFan317 said:


> It sounds like Meggs might be the 3 or 4 choice for this job.
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/baseball/news?slug=kr-washington072009
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/baseba...-appears-to-be-slowing-down?urn=ncaabb,178433



I'd agree.  All of the articles and talk I've seen on the internet leads me to believe that Meggs was not the first choice.  This was not the most attractive coaching vacancy in the Pac-10.


----------



## SkinnyLu

*Talked with Meggs*

Okay, Cordell talked with Coach Meggs about 60 minutes ago.   Here is the scoop...

Apparently the job was offered to Coach Meggs on Thursday when he was in Hawaii with his family.   Coach Meggs stated that he had not anticipated to leave ISU but that the offer was SUBSTANTIAL and he accepted it this morning.

Cordell is unique in this situation as this is the second time he has had coaching issues / changes in the past 2 years.   Originally Cordell signed with Univ. of Arkansas Little Rock to play for Coach Jim Lawler.  To our surprise Coach Lawler was released 3 months before Cordell was set to move to AR.  We received a release from UALR and submitted it to the NCAA and started our college search again in JUNE of 2008.   This is when we met Coach Meggs.   During our site visit we were very candid about our concern for committing to ISU if the coach was going to leave during Cordell's 3 years (I even brought up his interviewing with UC Irvine in the fall of 2007 as a sign of concern).    Needless to say, we felt comfortable enough with Coach's response to turn down Middle Tennessee and select ISU instead.   

Now, 12 months later we are HOPING that Cordell's decision to sign with ISU doesn't turn out to be the wrong one.    We are certainly discussing our options and wondering how Dell ended up in this situation TWICE in 12 months.   

As a parent of a developing player I am very disappionted.  As a business professional and main bread winner I understand.  

Alot to think about and decide on with just 3 weeks until Dell is suppose to head back to Indiana.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I mean these kind of things happen all of the time, since you are a business professional you understand the concept of free agency or free market... Let's look outside the sports world and look at the fact that professionals between the ages of 18 and 38 change jobs an average of 10 times. Not that I am not sympathetic toward your situation, it's a tough deal... But their are people all over the country that are put in a similar situation daily. People just don't stay with the same job for a long period of time like they used to. The same holds true in the sports world. 

So one could not blame Dell if he felt he needed to leave Indiana State to improve his situation... However I would hate for it to come to that. As long as we all agree that this was an upgrade for Meggs and he was simply rewarded for the job he has done at Indiana State. Congrats to him - I am positive this move had nothing to do with hanging Indiana State out to dry...


----------



## TJames

*the fact that meggs would be leaving for washington....*

is probably not that big of surprise...considering the bump in pay....and the fact that he would be heading back to the west....that's his area....and his recruiting base.....and probably where he feels the most comfortable.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SkinnyLu said:


> Okay, Cordell talked with Coach Meggs about 60 minutes ago. Here is the scoop...
> 
> Apparently the job was offered to Coach Meggs on Thursday when he was in Hawaii with his family. Coach Meggs stated that he had not anticipated to leave ISU but that the offer was SUBSTANTIAL and he accepted it this morning.
> 
> Cordell is unique in this situation as this is the second time he has had coaching issues / changes in the past 2 years. Originally Cordell signed with Univ. of Arkansas Little Rock to play for Coach Jim Lawler. To our surprise Coach Lawler was released 3 months before Cordell was set to move to AR. We received a release from UALR and submitted it to the NCAA and started our college search again in JUNE of 2008. This is when we met Coach Meggs. During our site visit we were very candid about our concern for committing to ISU if the coach was going to leave during Cordell's 3 years (I even brought up his interviewing with UC Irvine in the fall of 2007 as a sign of concern). Needless to say, we felt comfortable enough with Coach's response to turn down Middle Tennessee and select ISU instead.
> 
> Now, 12 months later we are HOPING that Cordell's decision to sign with ISU doesn't turn out to be the wrong one. We are certainly discussing our options and wondering how Dell ended up in this situation TWICE in 12 months.
> 
> As a parent of a developing player I am very disappionted. As a business professional and main bread winner I understand.
> 
> Alot to think about and decide on with just 3 weeks until Dell is suppose to head back to Indiana.


That has to be tought and disheartening at the same time. This is one of the negative sides of college athletics, definitely.


----------



## SkinnyLu

*Totally agree*



Morgan said:


> I mean these kind of things happen all of the time, since you are a business professional you understand the concept of free agency or free market... Let's look outside the sports world and look at the fact that professionals between the ages of 18 and 38 change jobs an average of 10 times. Not that I am not sympathetic toward your situation, it's a tough deal... But their are people all over the country that are put in a similar situation daily. People just don't stay with the same job for a long period of time like they used to. The same holds true in the sports world.
> 
> So one could not blame Dell if he felt he needed to leave Indiana State to improve his situation... However I would hate for it to come to that. As long as we all agree that this was an upgrade for Meggs and he was simply rewarded for the job he has done at Indiana State. Congrats to him - I am positive this move had nothing to do with hanging Indiana State out to dry...




Thanks Morgan - I totally agree and this is a lesson Cordell is learning about baseball being a career.   

I would like to vote that the new head Coach be a pitching coach though.... (LOL - Definitely a selfish move on my part!!)

Hey, maybe Coach Jim Lawler would want to move to Indiana?   He was the pitching coach for Texas A&M for years and the ex head coach for UALR.


----------



## TJames

*i would hope they would look at mitch hannahs first.....*

and gauge his interest...and see if he would be interested in going through the whole process all over again....i know that there were some people, former players primarily, who were not initially happy with the decision to hire meggs over mitch....but things worked out and meggs did a nice job in his short time with the sycamores.....

the unhappiness about hiring meggs was not an indication of dislike for him...it was just that a lot of people wanted to see mitch come back and lead the program.....as a former player and assistant coach at indiana state...he was a very popular figure in the athletic department...and among the players that he coached and recruited....so there was some disappointment that he didn't get hired....

if mitch decided not to apply this time...i would not have a huge problem with going outside the indiana state baseball family for potential candidates.....but i would hope the powers-that-be would approach mitch first and see how he feels about the job.....and then move on from there......

i know the third candidate to interview for the job was an assistant at arizona state.....meggs, mitch and this other guy were the three finalists....


----------



## SycamoreFan317

*ISU pay scale...........*

bites us again. Meggs was only making $80K and had a top 25 ranking this year with coach of the year honors as well. It was only a matter of time before he would be noticed and rewarded. Good luck to Meggs and thanks for putting Sycamore baseball back on the map.


----------



## TJames

*will meggs son stay and play at isu...or will he transfer to washington....*

just wondered.


----------



## BankShot

*Meggs Tansfer...*



TJames said:


> just wondered.



Now WHY would he wanna leave the 'Haute to join his dad & family on the west coast in the state of Washington? krazy: 

:violent:


----------



## TJames

*in the hours since the news broke of meggs leaving to go to washington....*

i have been hearing from several former indiana state players...guys from the 1980s and the 1990s...the support for mitch hannahs is very strong.....


----------



## SycamoreFan317

TJames said:


> i have been hearing from several former indiana state players...guys from the 1980s and the 1990s...the support for mitch hannahs is very strong.....



But is he interested? Did the last time around sour his desire? If he is interested I would support him 100% he obviously knows what he is doing. This decision needs to be made ASAP.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The Tribune-Star is now confirming it also -- said Meggs contacted Koby Kraemer and told him he accepted the job.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/local_story_206172300.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Will this move have any effect on the new stadium being constructed? Do we know if they will still build the stadium? I know it sounds like a, "why the heck wouldn't they build it" but I am just throwing it out their? Maybe it's a dumb question - but I can't help but wonder. Boy would I be pissed if they didn't build that stadium! I want that thing to happen, it's gonna be sweet! Such an upgrade to what they have now! ray:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> Will this move have any effect on the new stadium being constructed? Do we know if they will still build the stadium? I know it sounds like a, "why the heck wouldn't they build it" but I am just throwing it out their? Maybe it's a dumb question - but I can't help but wonder. Boy would I be pissed if they didn't build that stadium! I want that thing to happen, it's gonna be sweet! Such an upgrade to what they have now! ray:


If anything, this is only more reason to get it done. If I were an incoming coach, I'd certainly want some sort of guarantee in my deal.


----------



## Beav89

*Joe Meggs*



TJames said:


> just wondered.



According to SkinnyLu, Joe Meggs checked out of the Sikeston Bulls team this morning and he's left.  She got confirmation from Kyle Burnam's mom today.  I think it's safe to say that Joe will be moving to Jet City with the family.


----------



## BlueSycamore

I would have been surprised if he had not gone that direction.  Play for dad in the PAC 10 and going back to the coast.  Would have questioned his sanity if he had not?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

From the Seattle Times

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/huskies/2009539376_webuwbase26.html


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Another vote for Hannahs*

I second T James' suggestion that Mitch Hannahs be contacted about the head coaching job for all the reasons stated in his post. There may be some other viable candidates out there but Hannahs first comes to mind.


----------



## TROCK24

Coach Meggs was very demanding and at times very mean toward his players.  He was not a players coach and most of the guys are very happy he is leaving.  This guy could care a less about ISU.  For the past 3 years he did not even have a camp for the local community and the surrounding area.  I worked the camps under Coach Warn and he had campers from all over the state.  He would rather go to Hawaii and work their camps.  He was not even involved in getting the new stadium.  HE DID NOT CARE ABOUT ISU.  ALL ABOUT HIMSELF 100 PERCENT OF THE TIME.  So glad he is gone.  Now we can get a coach that wants to be at ISU and get back on top.  For gods sake he did not even have a overall winning record.  Finished the year on a 7 game losing streak.  Better times are head of us for ISU baseball.  Thank You For leaving Coach Meggs.  (Former Player 1992-1996 Last Championship Team)


----------



## BankShot

TROCK24 said:


> (Former Player 1992-1996 Last Championship Team)



Was Casey Whitten on that squad? Whatever happened to him after he left the AAA Yankees & shoulder surgery (bloodclot associated w/ smokeless tobacco)? I still think that Casy was one of the finest P's to ever where an ISU uniform. Not overly athletic, but damn, did he know HOW TO PITCH. :sycamores:


----------



## TROCK24

Casey was a very good pitcher for Indiana State.  He was a senior when I was a freshman.  He was also a great teammate.  He had to stop playing baseball because of a blood disorder.  Not real sure where he is today.  He had some battles with the Benes brothers that played in the big leagues.  One was at CU and the other at Evansville.  Some players that were on the championship team were: Ric Johnson, Jeff Leaman, Dan Olson, Brian Warn, Todd Tatlock, Jim Hill, Tyler Thompson, Dave Ullery just to name a few.


----------



## TJames

*casey's battle was with alan benes....*

alan benes pitched for creghton....when benes and whitten matched up ina great pitching duel at sycamore field....we had over 100 pro scouts in the stands....there were enough radar guns pointing towards the pitchers mound that you'd think it was a state police convention....lol......great regular crowd there too.....and we had scott rolen in the indiana state dugout watching the game...he was a senior at japser at the time.....and was being recruited by coach warn.....


----------

